# Would you use sound bug or pass it up?



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I found a proto gp-38 NS with digitrax installed but has yet installed the sound bug.

He wants $55.00 for it all

Would I better off saving for soundtraxx sgàin 

Or is it an ok sounding decoder?

He also has an atlas 8-40 with qsi. (Master gold)

Any inputs appreciated 

Thanks art


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Digitraxx sound is not all the great, but it does work, and you can update the sound files.

The $55 sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

No way to update files though.. Well I don't think so lol..

Ok what about motor control?


----------



## MudbugnTX (Dec 28, 2009)

If you do not have a Digitrax PR3 with the Soundloader software installed on a computer, then just find a club with someone who has one and get them to install the sound file for you.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

No local clubs unfortunately 

Unless I send it to one of you guys


----------



## MudbugnTX (Dec 28, 2009)

Hmmm, there must be someone close to you with a PR3. Do you have any local hobby shops nearby? They can probably do it.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

So what is bad or not all that great specifically?

Engine not loud enough? Horn copy and pasted?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Not for a price and most have absolutely no clue..rest are dc only


----------



## MudbugnTX (Dec 28, 2009)

Grab, I cannot speak for sound. All my current Digitrax are non-sound. My sound locos are Soundtraxx. As far as the normal operation of the decoder I personally find no difference. I will say that to me, Soundtraxx does have the better sound at least on other sound I have heard. For the price you are getting it, I would keep the Digitrax decoder.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

This is why I'm asking...no need to splurge but had to know about the sound bug


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Keep the sound bug for now. Compare it to the Soundtraxx. Soundstraxx does have a better sound.

I do know with the steam, Digitrax does not have the air pump "chuff" and when you stop the locomotive, it will give two steam release sounds instead of the prototypical one.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Trust me the soundtraxx I did for the sd40-2 and it sounds super awesome!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I prefer the Soundraxx Tsunami over that Digitrax Sound boards and the sound bug. But for $55, you would be getting a good deal. Then swap out the DT for the ST.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Good point but if I get somebody to upload something better on it non generic would it be decent enough to keep?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

It would. Digitrax also uses "scale sound" so the volume is not as great as the Soundtraxx. If you can live with that, then you should have no issues.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I thank you for the real advice and after you tubing a few... I don't like them.


So I think I'm going after another tsunami project

Either an 8-32 Amtrak I got by atlas or a Rs1 M&stl also atlas (classic)

Any voters?? Lol I love both engines so if anyone has done either build with tsunami let me hear about it..


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Anyone of these would be good, but it depends on how much room is in the shell. You may have to do some milling on the frames.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I know I gotta cut in the cab on the rs1 

The Amtrak I think has those 1.2 speaker A-frames??

But I also seen a video that used the Gn for athearn 

Clearance will always be a challenge but manageable


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok the wants to sell me the gp38 and the atlas gold with qsi 8-40cw for $125.00

Man I'm chewing on this hard lol


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

You can never have too many locomotives!!! Although, both for$125 is a good deal!


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I totally agree but I hate to be dissappointed with qsi revolution just to swap it out later for tsunami.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

IIRC, BLI uses the QSI. My BLI is running with no issues.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

This is the revolution and don't get me wrong 2 dcc engines and 1 with sound is a good deal but unsure of sound


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

QSI sound is actually pretty good. My BLI w/QSI sound is actually louder than my Soundtraxx stuff.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

So I'm reading penny counter gripes and moans then?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

It depends on the gripes and moans. 

Personally, I will never use an NCE decoder again after the wires that broke off at the solder joint on the decoder. I have never installed a QSI decoder, so I can't speak about the Revolution series.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Just got back from the guys house 

$100.00 bucks got me both!

Both are quite the 8-40cw sounds really good and none of the details were put on so basically they were both new IMHO


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

NICE!!!!! $50 each with DCC is quite the bargain! Plus you get to detailthem how you wish!


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

All I can say is it rocks! 

I made some sound changes but still reading


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Have fun with it man!!!


----------

